# wayne co North carolina white GSD heart stick facility



## 4dognight

Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
[1] [2] [3] [Play] 
*Animal ID*14987987 *Species*Dog *Breed*Shepherd/Mix *Age* *Sex*Female *Size*Medium *Color*White *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Wayne County Animal Adoption & Education Center *Location*Dog Adoption 1 *Intake Date*1/4/2012 *ARN*33937







Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
[1] [2] [3] [Play] 
*Animal ID*14987987 *Species*Dog *Breed*Shepherd/Mix *Age* *Sex*Female *Size*Medium *Color*White *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Wayne County Animal Adoption & Education Center *Location*Dog Adoption 1 *Intake Date*1/4/2012 *ARN*33937


----------



## Anja1Blue

Barbaric form of execution  and this beautiful girl has already been there for 10 days. :help::help:
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## msvette2u

Actually if the dog is properly sedated, it is no different than any other form of euthanasia. The protocols (national) state the dog must be surgically sedated. Do you know if this shelter sedates properly?


----------



## 4dognight

most don't


----------



## 4dognight

there are 2 wGSD's at this shelter I hope someone can help!


----------



## Anja1Blue

msvette2u said:


> Actually if the dog is properly sedated, it is no different than any other form of euthanasia. The protocols (national) state the dog must be surgically sedated. Do you know if this shelter sedates properly?


We've gone around on this before. Many of the shelters (can't speak for this one) in the E-SE use this as an exclusive form of disposing of animals. And they are often cash strapped, so no they don't always sedate properly, and no, the vet doesn't always hit the right spot the first time. Most of the vets servicing these shelters are poorly paid and the shelters themselves can be rural. Protocols aren't something these folks worry too much about I'm afraid, since there are no officials checking up on them every time they put an animal down.You can't assume that it is being done humanely (check YouTube for videos) - heck, even my own vet at the time missed on one of my cats years ago - she wasn't sedated properly either, and he had a modern clinic and years of experience. I guess he was just having a bad day. Not as bad as she was having however.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## msvette2u

Well they need to be reported then.
I hate seeing people assume that they aren't doing it right, find out for sure, and then report them to the HSUS or another of the agencies who investigate.


----------



## RebelGSD

They are using this form because it is cheaper and faster than to sedate. If they took the time to sedate they could administer the euthanasia solution with the same needle. They hang the dog by the collar to expose the chest and the dog wiggles around too much to administer the needle. THese shelters usually use prison inmates to do euthanasia.


----------



## Anja1Blue

msvette2u said:


> Well they need to be reported then.
> I hate seeing people assume that they aren't doing it right, find out for sure, and then report them to the HSUS or another of the agencies who investigate.


I have reported it to HSUS - so have many others. Their attitude is "How dreadful", and go through some symbolic wringing of hands. They continue to do NOTHING about it (not enough money or celebrities involved) except to spout the "protocols." (Thanks Rebel, I'd forgotten about the convicts. Real experts those guys.....)
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RebelGSD

Yes, I have seen YouTube videos of how they do it. Actually the inmates have no choice. One of them kept saying "god forgive us for what we are doing" . The local government decides to do it the cheapest way, no one will step up for the-animals.


----------



## msvette2u

As a euth. tech I know how inflammatory even being known for euthanizing is. 
I also know at least 4 procedures for euthanizing and "heart sticks" are one of them. 
I know how the public perceives things and just saying "heart sticks" gets people riled up. It's just sad that people see shelter personnel as evil when it's the public that causes dogs to be in there in the first place.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

4dognight said:


> Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
> [1] [2] [3] [Play]
> *Animal ID*14987987 *Species*Dog *Breed*Shepherd/Mix *Age* *Sex*Female *Size*Medium *Color*White *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Wayne County Animal Adoption & Education Center *Location*Dog Adoption 1 *Intake Date*1/4/2012 *ARN*33937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
> [1] [2] [3] [Play]
> *Animal ID*14987987 *Species*Dog *Breed*Shepherd/Mix *Age* *Sex*Female *Size*Medium *Color*White *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Wayne County Animal Adoption & Education Center *Location*Dog Adoption 1 *Intake Date*1/4/2012 *ARN*33937


She looks so sweet and so sad. I hope there is some help for her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

OK I emailed furlife the rescue who took Axel and Gretchen and I emailed the lady who coordinates transport for Echo and a few other rescues. Anyone have any other ideas/ I have the address and the shelter ph# . She is not pictured now but on the pet pics it said hadnt been updated I hope she is still there.
Address 1600 Clingman St Ph# 919-713-1439
Goldsboro North carolina 27534


----------



## 4dognight

I sent to echo, white paws and ASR I have offered to help foster both dogs for a bit if a rescue will take them I have a winter trip planned and 7 6 week old foster puppies here so I don't want to take on too much I will help in any way I can...


----------



## msvette2u

I hope she gets rescued. We have a spot for a large dog right now but they are all on the Eastern Seaboard


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

msvette2u said:


> I hope she gets rescued. We have a spot for a large dog right now but they are all on the Eastern Seaboard


She's closer to the easter seaboard then some.im assuming you mean northern eastern sea board. Im a little scared i couldnt find her on their (the shelters website under available pets.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Furlife is full. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## 4dognight

there is a group on face book friends of wayne co animal center I ask a few questions. Maybe you can get info there


----------



## 4dognight

bump


----------



## shilohsmom

Have you tried Andrea or Veronica from German Shepherd Rescue of North Carolina? If they don't have room they might have some suggestions.


----------



## Floppy

So sad. I don't know about their euthanasia practices but the shelter facility itself was nice when I visited while in NC to see my parents. Hope these guys find a rescue!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Bump I have no contracts other then Furlife ,got no answer from Echo. Any body got ideas .Im working and have not had chance to call NC GSD Rescue.


----------



## katgreen

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Bump I have no contracts other then Furlife ,got no answer from Echo. Any body got ideas .Im working and have not had chance to call NC GSD Rescue.


I contacted an agency in North Carolina GSRA I heard from a Carol who said she delivered this to intake but they are full. I wish there was a better way to track rescues and their reputations to make this easier.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

katgreen said:


> I contacted an agency in North Carolina GSRA I heard from a Carol who said she delivered this to intake but they are full. I wish there was a better way to track rescues and their reputations to make this easier.


Everybody is full. She is such a little girl but so cute. All dogs in shelter melt my heart but GSd seem to be abandoned more then alot of breeds.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Everybody is full. She is such a little girl but so cute. All dogs in shelter melt my heart but GSd seem to be abandoned more then alot of breeds.


It seems that way, but if you go through shelter lists you will see that there are vastly more chihuahuas and pit bulls at any given time, at least there are here in the West. I have contacted Molly (Southern Cross) over the past 6 months over situations with other dogs, but have never received a reply. Don't know what's going on there, but that is one rescue which seems to be out of commission, at least for now. I can't see them keeping Nova much longer - it is so heartbreaking to think of her fate.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Anja1Blue said:


> It seems that way, but if you go through shelter lists you will see that there are vastly more chihuahuas and pit bulls at any given time, at least there are here in the West. I have contacted Molly (Southern Cross) over the past 6 months over situations with other dogs, but have never received a reply. Don't know what's going on there, but that is one rescue which seems to be out of commission, at least for now. I can't see them keeping Nova much longer - it is so heartbreaking to think of her fate.
> _____________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> Anja SchH3 GSD
> Conor GSD
> Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


Pit bulls b/c legislation and stupid people.GSD as people lose homes and cant rent w/ on. Thats what happened to Gretchen and Axel.Iwish i could go get Nova but Daisy cannot be around female dogs.I didnt even get answers other then furlife.


----------



## 4dognight

nova is going to rescue hopefully and the other GSD is to be evaluated


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

How old is Nova? Has anyone tested her with dogs/cats?!? Can someone temp test her? I will post it out there to see if we can get a sponser/foster home for her, that would be the only way we could commit. She MUST MUST MUST get along with other dogs. Is there someone in the area that could test her??


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

I just saw that she may go to rescue, is there an update?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

This was on Friends of Wayne County animals.She is young and nervous but was ok around the other dogs. I will help out w/ donation towards Nova.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Will call on her tomorrow- no luck finding a foster home though :/


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks Danielle! they say she only weighs 30 lbs but she look close to average .Maybe it was all fur.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ok not sure but on Friends of Wayne CountyAnimals F/B page I had asked if there was any news on Nove the little white Shepherd girl and was told she went to rescue . hope prayers and paws crossed that it is true. will call shelter tommorrow.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ok not sure but on Friends of Wayne CountyAnimals F/B page I had asked if there was any news on Nove the little white Shepherd girl and was told she went to rescue . hope prayers and paws crossed that it is true. will call shelter tommorrow.


Were you able to confirm Nova's rescue? Would be nice to know where she went (though shelters won't always say....)
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

